
Amazon plans to bring AR to any room - fezz
http://www.inavateonthenet.net/news/article/amazon-plans-to-bring-ar-to-any-room?emailaddress=deanan@gmail.com&utm_source=emailmarketing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=amazon_makes_a_play_for_ar_market&utm_content=2015-12-24_0946
======
pluckytree
I’m so excited to have a new acronym in any room. I could read the article to
find out what AR stands for, but since I don’t know what it stands for, how
would I know the article is worth reading?

------
meotai
This is great, sometime I forget my AR at home when I'm at the gun range.

